# mail order company in Portugal



## sdleeuw (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi everyone. Does anyone know if there is a mail order company that operates in Portugal - not necessarily a Portuguese company. English, Dutch, or German would all be OK.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

La Redoute online: roupa mulher, lingerie, criança, homem, desporto, casa


----------



## sdleeuw (Aug 14, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, silvers. Just what I was looking for!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Here to help.


----------



## jorgemac23 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Hi*



sdleeuw said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone know if there is a mail order company that operates in Portugal - not necessarily a Portuguese company. English, Dutch, or German would all be OK.


Yes there is a very good one pg-kids.com

hope this helps
Jorgemac23


----------



## benjysmum (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,
Littlewoods europe are now delivering to Portugal. Free delivery for orders over €50. M&S also deliver here now.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*rEPLY*

Hi might this be what you want.

Littlewoods expands into Europe - Telegraph


Peter the banned 666 man


----------

